# Switching Challenge Redo



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently decided to reduce the overall length of my switching layout from 24 feet to 16 feet and still provide the same number of moves.

The following pictures illustrate the moves required to complete the operation of picking up a load of Tootsie Roll Pops and dropping off an empty gondola within 12 moves in order to win a sucker. 









Starting with an empty gondola on the main line.













Drop off the car behind the gondola on the siding.











Uncouple the caboose from the boxcar in front of the empty gondola.









Run around the gondola and boxcar









Leave the boxcar on the main line, but don’t foul switch #3.










Pick up the loaded gondola and leave it on the main line 









Spot the empty gondola in front of the factory.










Reassemble the train on the main line in the order shown.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Errr...why the reduction in size? 

And...is it on the floor?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Takes up less space at shows, 2 8ft tables vs. 3


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Jim, 

Nice switching layout.I enjoy that kind of puzzle. I've built a large scale version of a J. A. Timesaver. 

One version of starting to to save "Time", cars are spotted on the tracks. 










The final solution. That is after saving all "That Time". Uncoupling is done with LGB's in track uncouplers. 










The track marked "MTS Program Track" is not part of the overall puzzle is used only for DCC programming. The puzzle is wired for both DC/DCC operation. My main layout is Swiss 1M equipment (LGB 122.5) and wired for DCC (LGB MTS). The puzzle is 1.29 and gives me an opportunity to operate my B&M locos and cars.

Thinker,

The puzzle is 13 ft long, 2 ft wide and 46 in off the floor. The whole thing fits nicely on top of three utility shelves. I can sit on a stool with a cup of coffee and waste (oops) save time all day long.

Jan 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jan, that's very similar to the shelf railroad in my workshop, which is built after this on-line switching puzzle. Mine's about 60" off the floor, so I can't sit on a stool to switch it. I would have liked to go a bit lower, but space in my workshop is limited and I had to clear the tools on my workbench. I don't know what you mean about it wasting time, though... That never happens. Never, ever, ever...  

Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jan, interesting puzzle. My first switching layout was DCC, but when AirWire introduced the batttery powered Linker and Activator, I converted to all battery.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,Kevin,

This website was quite a research help. My main layout also has a modified Inglenook puzzle. Also a great brain teaser. It's purpose is to cycle arriving and departing tank cars. 

Jan


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

These would be the kinds of puzzles that would lend themselves to what Festus was asking about.

A panel that shows the layout with red/green LEDs that shows the operator the next movement could be cool.









The panel could show what the next perferred movement _should_ be for maximum efficiency as a learning tool. Alternatively, the panel could be set to show where the train is to start and end, and the user would need to determine the intermediate steps necessary to accomplish the task.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a diagram of a real life switching problem called the "Hole" If you could switch the hole successfully I would consider them a switchman! It took anywhere from 30 minutes to 12 hours depending on how much work had to be done, and the experience of the crew.











Track 1601 holds ~ 12 cars

Track 1610 holds 7 cars on spot
Track 1604 holds 7 cars on spot
1616 holds 5 cars
1617 holds 5
The lead 1602 is as long as you want (or as short as you want) depending if the yard was full or not.

Cars to be spotted would be in either 1601 or another yard track.
1604 (steam) cars would generally be moved over to 1610 (sugar) for unloading but not always. Pull and spot from both steam & sugar. The deep hole cars generally would just be pull & spot (track 1616, 1617). 

Oh and the lead 2600 is off limits because you have trains coming in and out of the intermodal yard! And you can't block the crossings for more then 10 minutes at a time. To get a scale of how big it is; from the switch off 1616/17 to the 7 spot of 1604 about 4 cars worth of room. From the steam/sugar 1602 switch about 8 cars.
The experienced crews would kick cars to a spot from hanford street into the sugar and steam tracks saving a bit of time, but you have to kick just hard enough to get over the hump in the road, but not to much that the cars hit the bumper!

Craig


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, WOW, I have enough of a problem trying to get participants to try their hand with my simple problem, even after I offer them a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

One of these days I'll write up a switching problem and see how long it takes people to figure it out. My whole point was you don't always have to have a runaround to make moves complicated. If you made this into a switching problem it would only take 3 switches. 
I remember going to a NMRA convention that had switching problem and they challenged people to work it out. They had 'limited' room to work with so they thought it was really hard. I said I would give it a try, and successfully completed it faster then most people. They kind of got mad at me because I was storing cars off spot at different industries to make room for runarounds etc. They tried to tell me that it was an 'illegal' move. To which I quickly replied "We do this all the time at work" They didn't really have a comment after that! 
Switching requires a certain level of skills and the ability to think 5 or 6 moves ahead but everyone can learn. 

Craig


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, 

Wowzers, what a great description of 1:1 scale work. 

Jan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you ever noticed the freight yards on a Military base? They look something like the "Puzzle" you guys are posting. 

I was planing on putting your puzzle into my layout in the form of a industrial yard. Maybe on 29 saguaros proving ground. 

I like the puzzle. 

JJ


----------

